# The Night Before...



## johnseri (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm working on some content about the night before craziness that can occur before a multi-day river trip. I'm trying to solicit ideas that help avoid or alleviate the chaos of planning and packing. 

What I have so far...

1. checklists...
2. working backwards from what will kill you (if you forget) vs. what might just make you uncomfortable
3. Containerizing your gear...(is that a word?)
4. Not drinking so much when you are packing...

Are there other ideas out there?


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

For a long trip, I usually have everything packed and ready to load in my garage a week before. Then I have time to think things over for a week and remember what I forgot, but also to think things over to remove some items from the stack that we really don't need to bring.

What also really helps is after a trip after everything is cleaned up and ready to sit a bit, pack it back up as if you were leaving for another trip. Then there is lot less looking around and repacking for the next trip, whenever that may be, in 2 weeks or in 2 months.


----------



## royal (May 6, 2016)

checklist, checklist, checklist


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

My approach has been to clean and pack as much as possible two weeks before. Load the the truck in the week before and hitch it up when not needed. Grocery shop and pre-chill the coolers two nights before. Buy liquor. Make food. Have everything ready to throw in last minute and get so drunk I don’t know at the ramp if I remembered everything.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

On my way home from work, I like to get my wife something nice. Like a cup of soft serve or some flowers. If she’s happy, she does all the thinking and she helps with the packing the night before the trip.....Then I can blame her later....hahaha

Two weeks before a trip... man you need more rafting in your life to keep you busy


----------



## landslide (Dec 20, 2014)

Only invite experienced boaters that you personally know from previous trips. 

Checklist or not, it's always "that guy" who screws things up. It's gonna be "that guy" whose truck or trailer fails enroute because he didn't have time to do maintenance on it before the trip. And it's gonna be "that guy" who gets food poisoning from a truck stop vending machine because he didn't plan on leaving so late and nothing was open after midnight. And, of course, it's gonna be "that guy" who discovers that he's missing some critical piece of equipment at the put in because he waited until the last minute to pack. About the only thing you can always count on 100% of the time from "that guy" is an excuse because he's got an endless supply of those. You simply can't help "that guy" get his sh-- together so don't invite him in the first place. Problem solved!

I realize that's not the answer you're looking for, but it's the only way you can know for certain that you're not in for a sh--show at the put in or anywhere else along the trip. Personally, I think it's always fun to invite some new faces along, too, but I try to make sure they are outnumbered by folks I know I can count on. The longer the trip, the more important this becomes.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Always dial the group gear you’re responsible for first. Pack the clothes and shelter you’ll need to survive next. Remember the survival rule of threes. Then start drinking your beverage of choice and start packing the other stuff you want to bring. If you forget something while you’re drinking, it won’t hose the group and you’ll make it down the river.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

If you're the TL, delegate group gear and meals so everything's spread evenly among the group. And, yes, checklists - they save your brain for the important things.

-AH


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

screw checklists and all that sissy stuff. take a couple of bonghits of colorados finest weed and pull out all your stuff into the driveway. then do a few more bonghits and spend about 20 minutes staring at it all, absorbing the river vibes it gives off, and start trying to figure out if you really need all this shit. if you forget something important, dont worry, your still going to have a lot more stuff than powell had when he ran a lot tougher rapids than you'll be going on. then do a couple more bonghits and start tossing all your shit into the truck. this allways works for me.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

I try to have everything done at least two nights before so that the actual night before is chill...because you always need one extra thing, be it another pack of batteries or whatever. Of course it almost never actually happens that way but since you are mostly done, the little things stay little things and don't snowball on you.

This way, the night before is spent just dinking (or drinking) around and not starting your trip stressed out. I do keep a note pad handy for those random thoughts that occur when checking the trailer tires one more time or double checking the lights on it, like do I really have the right size wrench to get the spare tire off of the trailer?

And when the particular river allows it, I like to get there a day early so I have time to deal with whatever comes up while there is still time. On a trip last year, I literally had a buddy forget something medically necessary and he had time to drive out to cell range and have one of the late comers go by his house and pick up the thing. That could have been a mess on the river if there wasn't time to just slow down and think while sipping cocktails in a lawn chair the day before launch.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I too try not to wait until the night before... not that it works that way often. But I have most of my stuff compartmentalized (containerized ) and it's usually straight forward. Mostly the night before requires lots of beer and staring at the rig, I always remember little things when doing that and it basically knocks me out so I can sleep.... without liquid medication I'll usually not sleep (due to excitement, not anxiety). It's the same for all trips, hunting, fishing, whatever. The night before I leave is usually spent drinking and reliving past adventures.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

I am a type A trip planner, love drinking beer in my garage, and look for excuses to not do work at work. 

Making the list at work is a nice escapism where I just get to think about trips. I like to drink in the garage for a weekend before the trip pulling absolutely everything out, repacking, then double checking everything on list. I like re-packing everything before also because I remember exactly where everything is and don't have to rifle through everything on the river to find the zip ties.

By the way, you forgot to pack batteries.

I don't trust people not to forget something. I spent a very leisurely two weeks yard'icking (luxuries of being a teacher) prepping for a grand trip; my wife started packing at two a.m. the day we left for Flagstaff. Fortunately I had assumed that would happen. Always assume someone is going to be "that guy" and hope no one is.

Also a big fan of heading to the location a day in advance for the reasons mentioned by others above. Last year for a trip of 20+ we realized at the put in that we forgot means of making coffee and fortunately had that spare time to go to Wally-World. It also means more cold beverages by the river the night before the launch instead of panic.

Checklist, checklist, beer, repack. And don't forget the batteries.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

almortal said:


> I am a type A trip planner, love drinking beer in my garage, and look for excuses to not do work at work.


Doppelganger ! !!!


----------



## Beer Waggin (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm a big list guy too, but most of my stuff is already packed up and ready to go... sleeping bags, tents, chairs, air mats, coffee pot, etc never leave the dry bag or the boat. 

I'll still open up every dry bag to make sure stuff is there, even though i just checked it last week.

Typically, I try and be at or near the launch point the night before. It makes it funner for the kids too, because they're excited as well. Plus leaving mid day the day before is much easier on Dad. It gives me a morning to wrap up any last minute details, and I'm typically tapping my feet in the driveway waiting on everyone else before it's all over.

First trip is May 17th and I can't wait to get out of the driveway!


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Cross your fingers that a bachelor party doesn't show up at Corn Creek CG after dinner and then proceed to party heavy and loudly all night keeping you up.


And double cross your fingers that as your group heads down river that you don't end up camping in the same vicinity with said group. 



On the up side, as you progress down river you will share stories of the "tiki torch group" with other groups and all will triple cross their fingers that you won't arrive at the take-out at the same time.


Otherwise, check lists, extra lighter, and back-pack water filter as back up.


have fun!


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I've found that keeping all your rafting stuff in one spot helps tremendously. I'm lucky and have a large area in my garage dedicated to all my gear. Checklist are OK, I have them, but most often times I have a mental check list of starring at all the gear and seeing what I'm missing. I love prepping a trip in the garage and loading it all, while drinking beer of course. I generally start packing about a week before the trip, but I always forget what I put into the boxes so now I started taking photos of the dryboxes contents before I load them in the trailer. For the most part packing is all second nature now. For me the meal prep and food planning is the biggest and most time consuming part of it.


One year I did forget the plates though. Luckily it was a small trip and we ate off the lids of ammo cans, frisbees and anything else that worked.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

“Two weeks before a trip... man you need more rafting in your life to keep you busy”

You misinterpreted my routine. I don’t pack for trips on my days off. My weekends are day floats or overnight Westwater trips (which happen pretty automatically with the group I float with) or winter camping or skiing... 

The evenings are short after work during the shoulder seasons so I do start packing for longer trips early. It works for me.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Sounds good gremlin! Sorry for my misinterpretation.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

If you have the luxury of a trailer, it helps immensely with getting your stuff ready ahead of time. Makes a great place for your raft to be, while your sitting there drinking a beer and contemplating things a week or two before the trip.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

Final thought from me, in addition to written checklists, which are more of a sanity check after I'm mostly done, I think of gear in separate activities.

Do I have what I need to row the boat safely and perform a rescue? Do I have what I need to sleep warm and dry? Do I have what I need to cook food and clean up? Do I have what I need to poop? etc. After that pretty much everything else is a luxury.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Im a big list person, generally start them at work on a note pad. Planning a trip is second nature and since I own all of the group gear i normally focus on that first. My current living situation has me storing all of my gear in a shed that it packed to capacity. Most of the river gear lives on one side so as long as the weather is nice its easy to pull it all out. I dont have a trailer so I will rig my boat in the driveway in the beginning of the season to make sure it's all dialed. I can get my boat rigged in under a hour from the time I get to the ramp which i like to do as early as possible before launch. lots of beer drinking occurs when im doing anything involving boating(like writing this post). The wife likes to plan the meals so i let her take that over but i do have to double check her personal stuff so thing "stay in control"....

The comment about not being that guy rings true, some of my best friends who love when I take them out are totally that guy. Get to drunk on the river to be useful at camp, shows up late, Or is always forgetting some group gear (one of the many reason I own all of the group gear now) One friend in particular who has his own boat is always forgetting something. One trip it was propane another was beer and the last straw for him bringing anything for the group was when he forgot his dinner night for the group in the freezer and didn't realize till we were in bluff, but he is always pulling permits so i've learned to deal I feel that group dynamics has a huge part in who we invite nowadays. Going on a flat water booze cruise, invite anyone. A trip where we are trying to crush mile or spend extended time on the river we are a little more picky, Or the "how much bullshit do i want to deal with this trips" is a regular conversation. My wife and i do many single boat multi days but that is going to change with a 7 month old. first trip planned this year for us is June 16 (san Juan) But im dieing to get on the water, with work slowing down i might be able to do a few day trips before that. nd who know the Dolores might happen.......


----------



## johnseri (Feb 16, 2014)

*Thanks...*

I feel like I've let this one soak long enough. Thanks for all the great feedback. I am going to try and turn it into something worthy of all of your time and comments. I'll try to include as many ideas as I can. 
Long live Mountain Buzz! 

I'll let you know when it's done. 

Eric


----------



## suburbs (Feb 12, 2015)

landslide said:


> Only invite experienced boaters that you personally know from previous trips.
> 
> Checklist or not, it's always "that guy" who screws things up....


What would be a better campfire? 8 Captain Checklists talking about the best possible way to optimize the next days 06:59 launch, or a couple "that guys" mixed in talking about getting kicked out of strip clubs? 


Disclosure: I am a checklist guy.


----------



## landslide (Dec 20, 2014)

suburbs, your point is well taken. I currently have a couple friends who are well known for being "that guy," but both are basically lovable goofballs who get invited on lots of trips. Sure, they might make more mistakes than others, but they are upbeat, positive people who can laugh at themselves and they seem to bring out the best in the group. I'll take a person like that over someone who is short-tempered, angry, and always blaming others when something goes wrong. A person like that brings out the worst in the group and makes life hell for the TL.

So yeah, you're right: there are worse things than being "that guy!"


----------



## crossfox21 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lists and deep thoughts. Try to have it all ready at least 3 days in advance. Food seems to be the most difficult for me.


----------



## Redside (May 10, 2013)

It sounds like you have all you need, but one thing that I would add is while everything made it in the truck for our recent trip, not everything made the raft. 

Make sure you pack everything that will make the raft together, don't roll up a bottle of liquor in a random paper bag in the backseat with items that are not going on the trip, it won't go either...


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

My checklists are in excel and broken out by where each item will be packed (drybox, my drybag, bed drybag, dropbag, dog bag, etc).


----------



## johnseri (Feb 16, 2014)

*Thanks*

True to my word, I turned some of your suggestions about pre-trip planning into a short article/list. I usually write for NRS but I'm also writing some content for Cascade River Gear. They have a new feature called "Outdoor Moments." If you get a chance, check it out. And again, the posts are often better than the writing, so thank you. 
https://crgoutdoormoments.home.blog/...-night-before/


Eric


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

*Divide and conquer*

Delegate within the family. My wife has her part of the packing routing and I have mine. It works and is less stressful if one individual doesn't need to think about packing for the entire trip.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

A late entry....
I know it won't make it into the article, but don't cross anything off the list until it's in the boat, or in the rig going to the launch.
It's easy to check something off the list because it's been purchased, but then leave it in the freezer/shed.

And don't leave obvious items off the list.
Not that I've ever gotten 30 minutes from home before I realized my oars were still in the garage.... 🤔

Ben


----------



## Burl Haggard (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for choosing our Fly-in picture to include in your piece. My wife was really excited! Great article.


----------



## johnseri (Feb 16, 2014)

*No problem...*

No problem, but I really can't take credit. The good people at Cascade selected the photos. In any case, I'm glad your photo made it. Thanks for reading the article. 


Eric


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

BenSlaughter said:


> And don't leave obvious items off the list.
> Not that I've ever gotten 30 minutes from home before I realized my oars were still in the garage.... 🤔
> Ben


And don’t forget anything in your rig, like in the storage in the bottom of yer trailer, and then don’t promptly shuttle said rig to the take out, with your oars in the trailer still.
Good reason to run two Spairs, and keep em rigged to the boat!
By the way, it is actually possible to Gorilla tape a large Carabiner unto an oar shaft, in order to jury rig an oar clip, for a borrowed spair oar.

I, uh, heard about this happening, to somebody, once....


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

Still adding to these great ideas.


Three piles to minimize gear:
Must have, Might need, and pure Luxury items.
Take everything in the fist pile, nothing from the second, and one item from the luxury pile.


And for sanity sake, I try to over-plan/prepare, then change gears when leaving the house to be flexible and positive, dealing with whatever will happen. Those experiences, both bad and good, improve judgement and reactions in the future.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Quiggle said:


> I feel that group dynamics has a huge part in who we invite nowadays. Going on a flat water booze cruise, invite anyone. A trip where we are trying to crush mile or spend extended time on the river we are a little more picky, Or the "how much bullshit do i want to deal with this trips" is a regular conversation.


I used to love the booze cruise, but after waiting for people late to the meet-up, late to the put-in, inviting other friends, disorganized launching and not enough drybags for all their towels and jeans, people who won't pee in the river and need to stop every 15min to pee on shore, and too drunk to shuttle...my daytrip group is small as is my multiday group!

Now I'd prefer to hang with more moderate people even if it's their annual time to let down their hair. I don't mind drunk people, just not constantly drunk people.



Redside said:


> It sounds like you have all you need, but one thing that I would add is while everything made it in the truck for our recent trip, not everything made the raft.
> 
> Make sure you pack everything that will make the raft together, don't roll up a bottle of liquor in a random paper bag in the backseat with items that are not going on the trip, it won't go either...


Great tip.



cmharris said:


> Delegate within the family. My wife has her part of the packing routing and I have mine. It works and is less stressful if one individual doesn't need to think about packing for the entire trip.


also a great tip. I tend to pack everything or my wife will pack everything, and we don't do well splitting the duties.




And apparently likes D- alliterations in her gear packing!


----------

